# most popular bloodlines



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

i have been trying to become more educated on all the different bloodlines of the apbt and have found the most info about gotti and razoredge bloodlines what are some other really popular bloodlines or what is a good website to look at with info about some of the more established bloodlines

thanks all


----------



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought the same thing but aren't those 2 lines bully lines


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah both are bully lines.

http://www.riospitbull.com/

this place has tons of info


----------



## stranjah (Oct 30, 2007)

*wot is the best apbt blood line out ther n why ?*

i wanna no pound 4 pound which is the most firery blood line out there ?

plus i like my dogs slim toned n musculer not bully like 
can sum 1 any 1 pls give me sum help n info fanx 2 all


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

theres no best or most fiery bloodline, if there was everyone would have that line. its all a matter of opinion. some lines are known to have more mouth, gameness, or wind but there are exepections


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

stranjah said:


> i wanna no pound 4 pound which is the most firery blood line out there ?
> 
> plus i like my dogs slim toned n musculer not bully like
> can sum 1 any 1 pls give me sum help n info fanx 2 all


Why are you interested in a dog with so much "fire"?


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

BullPunk77 said:


> i have been trying to become more educated on all the different bloodlines of the apbt and have found the most info about gotti and razoredge bloodlines what are some other really popular bloodlines or what is a good website to look at with info about some of the more established bloodlines
> 
> thanks all


Razors Edge and Gottiline are the two most popular bully bloodlines. There are lots of different gamebred APBT line out there, like Jeep, Chinaman, Eli, Jocko, Redboy, Zebo, etc.

The site has lots of info about bloodlines

http://www.riospitbull.com/


----------

